# University Contracts



## Metaphysical1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello everyone! New to the Forum, but I have been reading several of the posts regarding employment contracts and living costs. I am talking to a University there in Dubai and wondered if there are any Americans in the Forum who teach at any of the universities, there.

I am particularly interested in social life; I am a 60 sixty year old widow with no children. I am also interested in knowing to what extent I could expect the university to honor its contract with me (provided, of course, I keep my end of the bargain).

Any help and/or information that anyone could supply on these topics especially would be helpful. And, if, by chance I am not asking the right questions, please let me know what questions I should be asking!

I thank you all, in advance, for any help. :ranger:


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Job security in the higher education sector depends on the University. For example if you get a job with the UAE University (the main government supported university) then you should feel fairly secure that they will honour the contract. However with smaller private entities such as the ones in Dubai Knowledge Village then all depends on the financial position of the establishment.

Most University contracts will have somthing like 3 months notice, no matter what the initial contract period is. However, they usually try to avoid letting people go during the academic year. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Metaphysical1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Thanks!*



basimoli said:


> Job security in the higher education sector depends on the University. For example if you get a job with the UAE University (the main government supported university) then you should feel fairly secure that they will honour the contract. However with smaller private entities such as the ones in Dubai Knowledge Village then all depends on the financial position of the establishment.
> 
> Most University contracts will have somthing like 3 months notice, no matter what the initial contract period is. However, they usually try to avoid letting people go during the academic year.
> 
> Hope this helps


Yes, this does help! Thank you. The university is the AUD. Do you know how I would estimate the financial status of the university? And, yes, the terms and conditions they sent mentioned this 3 month window, among other things. I am more concerned about reports I have heard about people being moved from their homes and downgraded to cheaper, much less desirable apartments because of the financial crunch. This information was about business firms, NOT the AUD or other universities. But, I am not sure to what extent this could happen with a university, in general, and the AUD, in particular, if at all possible.

The university offers a two bedroom apartment on or off campus, and at this point, it looks like it is more off-campus than on. Also, there are other specifics of the contract which appear fair, but I am not an attorney and I don't have any experience with how contracts with expats may be viewed within their society.

Yes, what you have told me helps and I hope you (or others) have the time to respond to my additional comments. Also, if there are other academics out there, I would love to hear from you about your experiences whether you are at AUD or not!

I have an offer from an American university and so I am trying to weigh the options and as we know God (or the devil) is in the details! 

Thanks, again, in advance.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Metaphysical1 said:


> Yes, this does help! Thank you. The university is the AUD. Do you know how I would estimate the financial status of the university? And, yes, the terms and conditions they sent mentioned this 3 month window, among other things. I am more concerned about reports I have heard about people being moved from their homes and downgraded to cheaper, much less desirable apartments because of the financial crunch. This information was about business firms, NOT the AUD or other universities. But, I am not sure to what extent this could happen with a university, in general, and the AUD, in particular, if at all possible.
> 
> The university offers a two bedroom apartment on or off campus, and at this point, it looks like it is more off-campus than on. Also, there are other specifics of the contract which appear fair, but I am not an attorney and I don't have any experience with how contracts with expats may be viewed within their society.
> 
> ...


Allah surely??? :eyebrows:


----------



## Metaphysical1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Thanks!*



SBP said:


> Allah surely??? :eyebrows:


I apologize. Not sure to whom I am speaking and assumed that 'expats' would most *probably* be Christian. I understand now, that I should be reluctant to use analogies that involve spirituality!

Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Metaphysical1 said:


> I apologize. Not sure to whom I am speaking and assumed that 'expats' would most *probably* be Christian. I understand now, that I should be reluctant to use analogies that involve spirituality!
> 
> Thanks for the lesson.


Just teasing


----------



## Metaphysical1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Thanks, anyway!*



SBP said:


> Just teasing


Thanks, SBP! You made an important point even if you were just teasing! I've got an interview coming up and I need to be ever mindful...

:clap2:

On another note, are there any students of metaphysics in Dubai?? And, if there are, how would I find them?


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

American University Dubai has a good reputation here, much better and more desirable than other places. But I do not have first hand knowledge about it really. But it looks to be a stable place.


----------



## Metaphysical1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Great!*



basimoli said:


> American University Dubai has a good reputation here, much better and more desirable than other places. But I do not have first hand knowledge about it really. But it looks to be a stable place.


Thank you! Reputation is important, too! I'm very excited about the opportunity...hope it works out.


----------



## sarahmayy (Feb 25, 2010)

Ah, AUD. I have a couple of friends there; it's got a good reputation - I'll give you that - but I personally find it too overpriced. Also, I've heard that only rich, snobby kids go there, but then again, they're probably just rumors. If you plan on relocating to the UAE, getting a job with a degree from AUD under your belt is easy, but abroad, it's not so well-known so your chances of getting hired won't be as good. If money isn't an issue, why don't you check out NYUAD (New York University Abu Dhabi) or Michigan State University or even AUS (which definitely has a better reputation than AUD). 

About the Metaphysics thing, just google 'Metaphysics groups in Dubai' and check out the 1st result.


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

sarahmayy said:


> Ah, AUD. I have a couple of friends there; it's got a good reputation - I'll give you that - but I personally find it too overpriced. Also, I've heard that only rich, snobby kids go there, but then again, they're probably just rumors. If you plan on relocating to the UAE, getting a job with a degree from AUD under your belt is easy, but abroad, it's not so well-known so your chances of getting hired won't be as good. If money isn't an issue, why don't you check out NYUAD (New York University Abu Dhabi) or Michigan State University or even AUS (which definitely has a better reputation than AUD).
> 
> About the Metaphysics thing, just google 'Metaphysics groups in Dubai' and check out the 1st result.


AUD is overpriced because they can afford to charge high fees due to the demand. 

AUS does have a very good reputation. But it is in Sharjah which is not really my favourite place to live! You could still live in Dubai and commute.


----------

